# A friend of mine...



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Had her thyroid removed yesterday. Her biopsy was positive for follicular cancer. I am shocked that the hospital did not keep her over night. Everything that I have read in my research along with on this board, she should have stayed over night. That kind of worries me considering if and when the time comes for mine to be removed I will be having it done at the same hospital. On a good note, she has reported that she is feeling great and that it wasn't as bad as she thought it was going to be. I am still going through the long wait to meet with the ENT next Thursday. I do have one question for all of you... Every morning this week I have been waking up with horrible headaches... Can this be related to my thyroid nodules? Also I have a lymph node in the right side of my neck that is enlarged and has been continuing to grow. I have not been sick and do not suffer from allergies or sinus trouble. So I am not sure what else could be causing the headaches and enlarged lymph node. Thanks for reading!!! You guys are all great!!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Some hospitals don't keep the patient over night, it depends. It sounds like she is doing well. Yes, thyroid imbalances and issues can cause a wide variety of symptoms...making it very difficult to get a diagnosis, sometimes. Headaches were something I had quite regularly before surgery and after, until my thyroid levels were in a good place.


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

My thyroid levels are fine Webster. I just have two nodules, one in each lobe of my thyroid.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

That can happen too. See, it is a tricky thing to get a diagnosis on. Were your antibodies checked? Cold nodules? Do you know anything about them?


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

I think these suckers can cause any thing....Could it be a stress headache? I am so glad your friend did so well - and so will you! You are going to do great!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah31905 said:


> Had her thyroid removed yesterday. Her biopsy was positive for follicular cancer. I am shocked that the hospital did not keep her over night. Everything that I have read in my research along with on this board, she should have stayed over night. That kind of worries me considering if and when the time comes for mine to be removed I will be having it done at the same hospital. On a good note, she has reported that she is feeling great and that it wasn't as bad as she thought it was going to be. I am still going through the long wait to meet with the ENT next Thursday. I do have one question for all of you... Every morning this week I have been waking up with horrible headaches... Can this be related to my thyroid nodules? Also I have a lymph node in the right side of my neck that is enlarged and has been continuing to grow. I have not been sick and do not suffer from allergies or sinus trouble. So I am not sure what else could be causing the headaches and enlarged lymph node. Thanks for reading!!! You guys are all great!!!


The lymph node in your neck could be impinging some nerves causing a headache but there sure are a "LOT" of reasons for a headache so I know you will be anxious to have your visit w/ the ENT Thursday.

Have you posted your latest thyroid lab results with the ranges so we can see them?

Your friend sounds like she is doing very very well!


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

I haven't went and picked up a hard copy of my lab results yet. I am going to get all of those next week so I have them in hand when I go see Endo. My doctor told me all of my levels are in the normal range. I feel very strongly that I can trust her in that department due to the fact that as soon as she got my US results she called me to tell me it doesn't look so great and that I needed to see ENT ASAP for a biopsy. She read me everything on the radiologist report describing the nodules. So we shall see. I'm just not stressing about it. No sense in stressing about something I can not change. Just have to roll with the punches. If I can deal with my husband being deployed 4 times to war and getting injured the last time, I can deal with this too. God will never put more on me than I can handle and I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me!!! This is my mind set from here on out. I refuse to feel sorry for myself. I watched my grandmother stay strong clear up until she took her very last breath (I was there for it) and lost her battle to thyroid cancer.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You have such a great attitude!! Will you be scheduling the FNA with the ENT next week?


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes Jenny.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I had a 3cm nodule that was apparently causing issues with my cervical spine, as well as my 1st rib and clavicle. Because of this, I had almost constant headaches leading up to the surgery! I work for a chiropractor, so he was able to adjust me rather frequently, but even then, it wasn't taking away all the pain. Now that the nodule is gone, so are my headaches! I still have some neck soreness, but that's from the position of my neck during the surgery.

And if I had actually gotten an early morning surgery, I would have gone home the same day. My surgery ended up getting delayed, and I didn't get into the OR until 2:30 pm. By 11:30 pm, however (nine hours later), I wasn't in any pain that would have kept me from going home. Had my parents not been in my room trying to have a conversation with me after surgery, I bet I would have done even better!

You're gonna do great, Sarah!


----------

